# Slow/stop running 98se



## Hookstar.uk (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi Folks

I'm helping a friend out with a problem, they have a very slow running pc that is slow to boot and some times when they are working it freezes, Ctr/Alt/Dlt normally resets the pc other than that sometimes its normal sometimes is very slow running.

Many thanks in anticpation with your help.

Hookstar

Details as follows: with a start up list.

OS, 98SE: 128 Mgb Ram:

StartupList report, 30/03/03, 18:00:46
StartupList version: 1.52
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v5.00 (5.00.2614.3500)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGSERV9.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\AVGCC32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\EVNTSVC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER PLUS! EXTENSION\MSGPLUS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETMEETING\CONF.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
ZoneAlarm.lnk = C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zonealarm.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
AVG_CC = C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
TkBellExe = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
MessengerPlus = "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! Extension\MsgPlus.exe"

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

Avgserv9.exe = C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
TrueVector = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZONELABS\VSMON.EXE -service

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

TClockEx = C:\PROGRAM FILES\TCLOCKEX\TCLOCKEX.EXE
MSMSGS = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE" /background
msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 30/3/2003, 13:26:40)

[rename]
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\$AVGUPD$.BKP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\bootup.exe
mode con codepage prepare=((850) C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\ega.cpi)
mode con codepage select=850
keyb uk,,C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\keyboard.sys

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMMON\YCOMP5_0_2_6.DLL - {02478D28-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - (no file) - {1E1B2879-88FF-11D2-8D96-D7ACAC95951F}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://active.macromedia.com/flash2/cabs/swflash.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1076/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[MSN Chat Control 4.5]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\MSNCHAT45.OCX
CODEBASE = http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[YInstStarter Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YINSTHELPER.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab

[Live365Player Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PLAY365.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.live365.com/players/play365.cab

[ExteriorSurround Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\OUTSIDE.OCX
CODEBASE = http://autos.msn.com/components/ocx/exterior/Outside.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[Yahoo! Audio Conferencing]
InProcServer32 = C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\MESSENGER\YACSCOM.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.chat1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/chat/applet/v43/yacscom.cab

[YahooYMailTo Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\YMMAPI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yse/ymmapi.dll

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:

WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 5,851 bytes
Report generated in 0.445 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Talamasca (Mar 23, 2003)

How many icons show up down by the clock when he first boots up?
MSN messenger is one, AVG, Zonealarm, Startup list what ever , Real player (or at least it's update),maybe netmeeting..

Wether or not there is an icon, you dont need any thing listed in the 'runningprocess' area except explorer.exe , systray.exe rundll32.exe (and that is even subject to debate But not now). The rest are not needed to make your windows work... And subsequently are causing his slow down.
(The only exception would be his AVG and ZoneALarm). Though they are more friendly than the rest to turn on and off at boot up, so turn them off for now. Real player will reset itself to start at boot up everytime you use it. (Lovely feature ! )

He should go into his pc and get rid of programs he doesn't use anymore. The startup list program should be one of the first things to get rid of. Of the ones he wants to keep, Go into each programs options/preferences and have him uncheck any of them that say 'start when windows starts', or something to that effect. 
Go into programs from start button and right click the start up folder short cut and delete it.

Somone is going to post that you use 'msconfig'. I am against using 'msconfig'. It is meant as a diagnostics tool. Anytime you check or uncheck something in there it creates another registry entry, there by making his pc boot slower which would just add to his existing problem..
Get the new defrag program <a href=" http://www.wilders.org/downloads.htm"</a> scroll almost all the way down and look for "newdefrag.zip" Read the read me that comes with it to see how to install it.
Get 'regclean' from MS and have it installed for when he is done turning everything off and deleting programs.
Run regclean when he is done. Yes it is simple and doesn't tell you what it's fixing, but it works.

Then do a diskclean and go into your windows folder and delete the 'temp' folder ( disk clean misses this somehow) and do a defrag.


----------

